# Patterns in typology



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if it's possible to find a pattern or commonality with each type combination. I came to this theory after I noticed that people of certain types generally preferred certain animals, but maybe there is more to it than that...
Please post your gender, enneatype, including your tritype, wings and instinctual stacking, and also your MBTI type. Optionally you may post your Socionics and Big 5/SLOAN types if you know them. *Only post if you are sure of your types!* Along with these, please post you favourite colors and favourite animals, preferably in order of preference (try to post at least three of each if you can).

I'll start...

Male 7w8
749 (7w8w6, 4w3, 9w8), sx/sp. ISFP.
Red, pink, orange
Lion, bear (especially grizzly, brown, panda, polar), tiger, horse, hyenas, otters, wolves, raven, birds of pray

Closed by op request. ~Maybe


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Um, okay.

Female (agender) 6w7 sp/sx
6w7 - 1w9 - 4w5
INTJ or ISFP (Ni-Fi)
RCUAI, Rxua|I|
ILI-Ni or SLI-Si

Dark purple, blue, red
Cat (all felidae), bat, red panda, dragonfly, rodents

Bonus -
Low temperament
Oldham: Leisurely, sensitive, solitary, vigilant
3D Psyche: Cordial
Subwings: 6w7(sw5w6) - 1w9(sw2w1) - 4w5(sw5w6)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Cis-Female (gender: androgynous [strongly 'masculine' and 'feminine'], loves the shit out of men and male identified or masculine women- cis or trans)
Systems builder (1w2-7w8-3w4 tritype, diff. order)OR Mover and Shaker tritype (triple id)
Sp/Sx
XNTJ
Black, Turquoise, Violet, Red
Lions, Panthers, Dogs, Elephants, Eagles, Horses


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Male 6w7 (Or possibly 9w1)
6w7 - 3w4 - 9w1 : The Mediator
So/Sp
ISTJ
White, Green and Bordeaux
Penguins, Squirrels, Wolves, Ants and Hen.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Female 6w7 sp/sx
6w7 4w5 9w1
INFP
RLUAI

Colors: Violet and certain shades of blue and green.
Animals: Oh boy, I have so many, but my list is eerily similar to Paradigm's. Felines, Lepidoptera (especially moths), salamanders, bats, snails, rodents (special mention to chinchillas), foxes (especially red & Arctic), raccoons, cetaceans, birds of all kinds, etc. 

And that is a short and incomplete list. :x


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Female 4w5 sp/sx INFP
4w5 6w5 8w9 
RLUEN
Favorite colors: dark purple, red, indigo, silver
Favorite animals: dragonflies, zebras, owls, lemurs, wolves


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Person with lady things. INFP. 6w7/1w9/4w3. SP/SO. I did the sloan thing ages ago, can't remember it. 

Colours - Electric blue. Pastels. Rainbow colours. Burgundy. Grey. Army green. 2tones.

Animals - Cats. Turtles. Chimpanzees. Bats. Dogs. Tropical fish.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Male 7w8
714, sp/sx. INTJ.
Black, white, gold, red
Shark, robots


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Female, 3w4 sp/so
3w4 7w8 1w2
ESTJ
DISC: High D
Choleric
SCOEN
Cobalt blue, dark blue, silver, red, orangered
Don't have a favorite animal


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

Male 5w4, sp/sx.

541

INTJ

RCOEI.

Orange, dark blue, fluorescent green, charcoal grey.

Aye aye, fantail or robin, leopard. Kiwi.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Male,
9w8,
9w8-5w6-3w4; "The Thinker" archetype (only thing up for grabs is the wing of my 3 fix.)
sx/so (almost certain of this...)
INFP.

Favorite animals are tigers, wolves & coyotes & dogs, squirrels, fishing cats.

Edit: forgot colours, I'll say blue, salmon/orange, green.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Female 9w8 sx/sp
9w8-6w5-3w2, xNTJ (considering moving the 3w2 fix up a notch, but same triple attachment tritype)
Wolves, cats, and doges (lol).
I don't have a favorite color so much as I prefer darker shades of colors. For the sake of the question we'll go with emerald green.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

ESFP

Type 7 with an 8 wing
Type 4 with a 5 wing
Type 8 with a 7 wing (Im not very sure of the 8 with a 7th wing due to the fact im not agressive and though im protective and caring I have never been agressive.)

bright red, light pink, sky blue, light lavender.
Chettahs, ponies, red eyed tree frogs, dolphins and pink dolphins, golden retrivers, meerkats, birds, goldfish butterflys, hamsters hyper turtles.


----------



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

Female 
ISFP
9w8/7w6/4w3
sx/so/sp

Forest green, periwinkle blue, Burgundy, burnt orange, purple.

Dogs- of all shape, size, breed.etc, otters, lions, hawks, barn owls, wolves, deer


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

speakslowlyplease said:


> Female
> ISFP
> 9w8/7w6/4w3
> sx/so/sp
> ...


Do you have some type 1 in you too? In my survey, outstandingly by far ones liked deer as their favourite animal.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Uh... signature? But ok:

Male 
Ni-T
INTJ
ILI-Ni/INTp
The Scholar: 5w4 8w7 4w3 
Sx/sp
RcuE_/RCxE

*Favorite color:*
Darker shades of green such as forest green, military green etc, black, browns. I like natural colors in general. Never liked strong colors, at least not on myself. However, what really grabs my attention are color contrasts more so than individual colors e.g. black and red. 

*Favorite animal:*
Not animals exactly but dragons, cats as pets. I don't really have favorite animals in such a sense._


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Male 
N dominant type: either INFJ or ENTP
Sx/So
6w7-4w3-1w9 
Red, Magenta, Orange, Yellow, Gold, Black. 
Monkeys, Dolphins, Snakes, Horses, Sharks, Wolfs, Wasps and Dinos  (Unfortunately, the last ones are extinct )


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

male ENFP
7w6(sw8w7)>1w9>4w3 Sx/Sp
SCUei
colors: jade green, scarlet, deep purple, silver, black
animals: fox, leopard, hawk, phoenix, dragon


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Female (even if I don't agree with the gender roles that I'm supposed to follow, nor I feel really identified with it)
INTJ
ILI-Te
RCOEI
1w9-7w8-4w5 sx/sp

Colors: I prefer mostly dark colors, like black, navy blue and purple, but I also like some strong colors like red and orange. I'm not fond of pink nor similar tones, nor colors that are flashy.

Animals: Difficult question, I like crows, foxes, coaties, dinosaurs and exotic animals in general.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

female body, mentally/emotionally androgynous
5w4
584 SX
ISTP
colors: violet, lilac, cobalt, indigo, midnight blue, silver. I love wearing fuchsia or raspberry, they inspire and energize me.
Animals: fox, owl, deer, dog, snake, spider, polar bear, bee, lynx. 
O59-C64-E48-A22-N11


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> Um, okay.
> 
> Female (agender) 6w7 sp/sx
> 6w7 - 1w9 - 4w5
> ...


I'm glad someone mentioned that. =)

Female
so/sx 5w4 4w5 9w1 
MBTI INFJ Socionics: IEI-Ni
SLUEI
[url=http://3dpsyche.com/3dpsyche/s...966CC]ExistentialExistencial | 3D Psyche[/urlExistentialExistencial | 3D Psyche
Oldham: Dramatic, idiosyncratic, leisurely, sensitive, vigilant
colours: purple (mauve and lilac), teal ( turquoise, aqua, sea-green) coral
spirit animals: dove, tiger, dolphin
favourite animals: big cats, horses, elephants, koalas, swans
favourite gem stones: aquamarine, emerald, turquoise, opal, jade


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*MALE 6w7 - 4 - 1 So/Sx rxUaI

orange>black>green>red>blue

CAT>wolf>owl*


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

>Male
>sp/so 9w1,6w7,4w5 (the order could change)
>INTP, INTj, LII-Ne, TiNe
>R[L]xei, soTW[D]
>Blue (I prefer darker hues), Red (I like the bright ones), Black and Grey. I like the combination between the first or second and the third.
>Bears, animals with horns like deer or bighorn sheep (I like more the horns that the animals, but I think deer are truly majestic), I like foxes, raccoons, red pandas (you get the idea), I also like squirrels. I like the forest and its fauna (and I like mammals). Owls are beautiful too.
>This reminds me of the enneastyle test of the Fauvres


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Male 9 ISTP RLUAI Phlegmatic/Sanguine
Black/Grey/Purple/Pink
Cats, Chimpanzees, Pigs and Bears
3d Psyche: Ideational
Oldham: Leisurely mostly (didn't want to sign up for the damn test)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Male INTJ 5w6

548 sp/sx

Black, grey, purple, green, red.

No particular favorite animals.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Female 6w5 sp/so
6w5- 4w5- 8w9
INFJ
SLOAI
Yellow, green, orange
Bear, badger, coyote


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Male
2w1 - 1w9 - 5w6
ISFJ 
Blues, browns, greens, white
Cats of all kinds, elephants, sparrows


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Female, 9w1 7w6 4w5, so>sx>sp
INFJ

color: mint green, orange
animals: whales, bears, and, ermm.. probably other ones...Idk pretty much all animals are cool except for sharks


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Female 7w6 so/sx
7w6-4w3-9w8
ENFP
All shades of purple/dark blue/green
Cats ^-^/koalas/pandas


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Female ENFP
6w5 9w1 2w1 sx blind (would likely only vary with 1w9 or 2w3)
Temperaments: Melancholy Sanguine
Oldhams: Solitary, Conscientious, Self-Sacrificing
Goldenrod, Chartreuse, Yellow
Krayfish, Horseshoe Crab, Slug


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Female 5w4
514, MBTI is INXX
brown, yellow, purple (I'm colorblind, though)
Deer, Blue Heron, strong preference for cats over dogs.

A note on Deer - I see a lot of myself reflected in them: their careful but sure-footed movement through a forest or wooded area, the highly alert and intelligent stare they tend to give things they don't expect, and (I would like to think I have) their grace.


----------

